# Royal Screwup



## chad101 (Oct 27, 2013)

I was in rush to finish up the trip work on a new hardwood floor install (my house). 

I grabbed the wrong can and stained about $400 worth of base board and quarter round the wrong color!! To make matters worse, I installed about half of it before I caught the problem. My wife is going to kill me...

Any suggestions short of ripping it all out and eating the cost??


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Is your doghouse comfortably furnished.

Rip carefully and you may be able to save the lumber and refinish.

George


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Dang....that sucks. How ya feeling about white trim?


----------



## chad101 (Oct 27, 2013)

I can't paint it white... That's almost a sin; it's solid oak.

Damn I'm screwed. I take it I'll have to go hardware store and buy some stripper and refinish...


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Lol. I know the sin, I tore out all my solid oak trim and put in white


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

You can just remove the moulding and just drag a Scotch Brite pad across the exosting finish just to remove any nibs. Use a gel stain right on top of the finish you have. Apply the gel stain as described in the directions.


















.


----------



## RogerInColorado (Jan 16, 2013)

I'm with Cabinetman. Nothing to lose. Experiment on a piece to find the right gel stain color. Saves lots of time and effort if it works, no bigger problem if it doesn't.


----------



## CEFreeman (Jan 12, 2014)

*Stain Removal*

Did you solve your stain problem? 

I've been working with antique doors, stripping and refinishing them. I've found that after the 1st layer of Citristrip, a 2nd will actually suck the stain right out of the wood. 

Really, it turns it into BBQ sauce, which you can slush off with a scrubbie and (yes) water. I've got these doors down to beautiful, unstained, unsullied, gorgeous wood. Two thick coats, and leaving it overnight. 

I hope you've actually figured out what to do, but keep this idea in your toolbox. It's incredible, wonderful, non-flesh-eating stuff!

Good luck.


----------

